# super value weekend breaks - recommendations



## MUM2KIDS (13 Oct 2006)

Hi has anyone been on one of these hotel break aways?, looking for a recommendation as to where to book for my brother and girlfriend as a xmas present?

Thanks


----------



## jake108 (13 Oct 2006)

The Trident Hotel in Kinsale is nice. Good restaurant. Right on the water's edge. 5 minutes into the town. Not bad for E99!!


----------



## part-timer (13 Oct 2006)

The hotel in portumna, Tipperary (can't remember name) is v. nice although not a lot to do around there. We've been on four or five of these breaks and this hotel is one of the best we stayed in - a little bit above the average three star. 
Blarney park in Cork is good - nice swimming pool - great for kids. 
Brandon hotel in New Ross- wexford has a great pool area as well (not much to do in New Ross itself though)


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Oct 2006)

There are a few previous threads on these breaks here and here.  You may find others yourself using the search option.


----------

